# Thinking of renting my Prius to Uber drivers. Possible?



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

So I have a newer Prius now and am considering renting it out to someone to drive Uber/Lyft rather than selling my Subaru. Has anyone tried this? Suggestions? I am in the SF bay area.

Edit: Just found this in another thread. http://hyrecar.com/ Will check it out.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you tried relayrides.com.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I've had my Subaru on relayrides for over a month. No hits and I am near a major international airport and I offer free delivery and I use RR's market set prices. I am hoping the Prius will attract more attention but I haven't listed it yet. (The Prius is still in Florida. I will be flying there to pick it up soon.)


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyrecar let's you list your vehicle for "lease" to Uber drivers. They also take care of insurance any everything else. I haven't done it or rented from there but I thought about it.


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)

I am listing my vehicles on Relayrides (for peer to peer rentals) as well as Hyrecar to put Uber, Lyft, Sidecar drivers into. I have had a ton of action on Relayrides, but just recently (2 days ago) listed 38 units on Hyrecar. To sUBERu2u, it all comes down to pricing. Relayrides has their "Dynamic Pricing" which means they can alter your price to make it less, or more, desirable. I would imagine (it is just a guess), their program is designed to "spread around the wealth" meaning they want to make sure everyone gets a turn at making some income off of their vehicles. I price mine so competitive that people keep renting my vehicles no matter what others are listed for. I start my pricing at $18/day. Let me know if you need any more information on strategies. Thanks!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you cannot rent your car to others to do uber ride, their name has to be on the registration.

I tried relay rides, i get a lot of request for my car, however it's not worth it. for 3 days, it's 600 miles, but only $100.


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> you cannot rent your car to others to do uber ride, their name has to be on the registration.
> 
> I tried relay rides, i get a lot of request for my car, however it's not worth it. for 3 days, it's 600 miles, but only $100.


azndriver87 - I thought the same thing. However, the vehicle has to have valid registration and you need to have insurance on the car, but your name DOES NOT NEED TO BE on the registration. I know, you are thinking "NO F'ING WAY", but look up Uber's site...no where does it state it needs to be in YOUR NAME...it is crazy...


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah... Giving your car to someone who won't give two sh*ts about it so they can drive people who care even less about it around sounds like a solid plan to me. Get right on that!


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)

Meekoish - Any damage is covered by the company that facilitated the transaction. You realize how beneficial car sharing is for the environment, right?


----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

Seriously... You're worried about the environment so you're going to push car sharing?? Try composting. 

And when a passenger jacks up your seats you try to get Uber to pay you for your time and effort getting it fixed. 

Please...


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)

Meekoish - You seem very angry. Turn that frown upside down, make every day great little buddy. I do not think you are comprehending what is being written. This thread is discussing utilizing a company (HYRECAR for example) to post your vehicle so available rideshare drivers can use them, and have no long term obligations, and not a ton of money to experiment with the rideshare economy to see if they like it. Those companies (Like HYRECAR) cover that damage and go after the driver for them. I hope all is well with you Meekoish, and God bless...


----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

little buddy? Screw you you condescending fu*k!


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)

Meekoish - Meekoish - Meekoish, nothing is ever accomplished when name calling begins. Please compose yourself accordingly. We are in public. Is there anything you wish to talk about that is bothering you. Were you recently in a situation you could not control, and it had a severe impact on your mind, body, or soul?

I was simply trying to point out your comments were better suited for a different venue. I truly apologize that you believe I had different thoughts. I am sure you are a good man (or woman, I can not tell your gender by your name), and I wish you all the best.

Thanks, I will pray for you today...


----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow dude. Wow. 

Then may I suggest you take your religious comments to a venue better suited towards your bible thumping tendencies. 

Thank you and take your prayers and shove them up your a$$. 

Thank you.


----------



## BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES (Nov 10, 2015)

Again, I will be more than happy to discuss any problems you are experiencing in your life that make you so full of hatred. It is my duty to help where and when I can.


----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow. Thanks. I always take unsolicited advice from unqualified religious wackos.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

BESTDEALSONRSVEHICLES said:


> Meekoish - You seem very angry. Turn that frown upside down, make every day great little buddy. I do not think you are comprehending what is being written. This thread is discussing utilizing a company (HYRECAR for example) to post your vehicle so available rideshare drivers can use them, and have no long term obligations, and not a ton of money to experiment with the rideshare economy to see if they like it. Those companies (Like HYRECAR) cover that damage and go after the driver for them. I hope all is well with you Meekoish, and God bless...


Actually HyreCar can't be used for Uber or Lyft. HyreCar even has a court order prohibiting any one associated with HyreCar from saying their cars can be used for Uber or Lyft. In fact, they don't even have coverage when you drive. That being said, it's best to not rent a car with any service that isn't partnered with Uber. You should reach out to edrive or flexdrive for allowed rentals.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft (Jun 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Hyrecar let's you list your vehicle for "lease" to Uber drivers. They also take care of insurance any everything else. I haven't done it or rented from there but I thought about it.


HyreCar is prohibited from Uber and has a court order stating they can't claim their cars are allowed. If you use them you will be deactivated by Uber


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> HyreCar is prohibited from Uber and has a court order stating they can't claim their cars are allowed. If you use them you will be deactivated by Uber


And another post you are spreading lies on, you work for a competitor, we get it so you did a search for hyrecar and decided to comment on all of them.

Waiting for a reply back with a link to what you say.


----------

